# the knicks might be scary next year



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Milos Vujanic 6-3 PG Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia) 1980 -- The best PG on the Knicks right now. The only problem is he is playing in Europe! Last year we ranked Vujanic as the 12th best prospect out of Europe, and the top overall pure point guard. Since being drafted he has completely blown up. This guy is now the best player overall in Europe, not just the best prospect. He's a point guard with good size and strength. He can take contact, and is very creative with a nice shooting stroke. He's a wonderful freethrow shooter. He's not a pure PG, he has a scorers mentality, but he has developed a pg's mentality to boot. Has the quickness to go 1on1, and uses the change of speed well. (Was drafted in 2002 by the New York Knicks at the 36th pick.) He is a play-maker with great scoring mentality but also a player who can elevate his team finding scoring opportunities for other players. He has great court vision and when he decides to go 1on1 on the pick and roll, you can’t stop him because of his ball-handling and change of speed. He can finish in traffic because he has a strong body which handles the contact. He'll usually find the open man with a dish at the end of drives. He is still a play-maker who thinks shoot first, pass second, but his overall skills have really developed in the past year. (nbadraft.net)

their lineup next year could be 
vujanic
melo anthony
houston
kurt thomas
and dice
thats the best team in the east


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Knicks are probablt going to get stuck with the 8th pick in the draft again, so they won't be able to get Anthony, but Milos is going to be a very goog PG for the Knicks.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

How is this the best team in the east next year? The Knicks are one of the worst teams in the east, and the infusion of two rookies are supposed to elevate them to the top? Playoffs maybe, but I don't see them coming anywhere near the top of the east.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> How is this the best team in the east next year? The Knicks are one of the worst teams in the east, and the infusion of two rookies are supposed to elevate them to the top? Playoffs maybe, but I don't see them coming anywhere near the top of the east.


Two rookies and a healthy Dice.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Milos Vujanic 6-3 PG Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia) 1980 -- The best PG on the Knicks right now. The only problem is he is playing in Europe! Last year we ranked Vujanic as the 12th best prospect out of Europe, and the top overall pure point guard. Since being drafted he has completely blown up. This guy is now the best player overall in Europe, not just the best prospect. He's a point guard with good size and strength. He can take contact, and is very creative with a nice shooting stroke. He's a wonderful freethrow shooter. He's not a pure PG, he has a scorers mentality, but he has developed a pg's mentality to boot. Has the quickness to go 1on1, and uses the change of speed well. (Was drafted in 2002 by the New York Knicks at the 36th pick.) He is a play-maker with great scoring mentality but also a player who can elevate his team finding scoring opportunities for other players. He has great court vision and when he decides to go 1on1 on the pick and roll, you can’t stop him because of his ball-handling and change of speed. He can finish in traffic because he has a strong body which handles the contact. He'll usually find the open man with a dish at the end of drives. He is still a play-maker who thinks shoot first, pass second, but his overall skills have really developed in the past year. (nbadraft.net)
> 
> their lineup next year could be
> ...


Why would you start a rookie foreigner, who has never played the type of season or gone through the Rigors of the NBA and think he will come in a destroy the league?????


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Milos Vujanic 6-3 PG Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia) 1980 -- The best PG on the Knicks right now. The only problem is he is playing in Europe! Last year we ranked Vujanic as the 12th best prospect out of Europe, and the top overall pure point guard. Since being drafted he has completely blown up. This guy is now the best player overall in Europe, not just the best prospect. He's a point guard with good size and strength. He can take contact, and is very creative with a nice shooting stroke. He's a wonderful freethrow shooter. He's not a pure PG, he has a scorers mentality, but he has developed a pg's mentality to boot. Has the quickness to go 1on1, and uses the change of speed well. (Was drafted in 2002 by the New York Knicks at the 36th pick.) He is a play-maker with great scoring mentality but also a player who can elevate his team finding scoring opportunities for other players. He has great court vision and when he decides to go 1on1 on the pick and roll, you can’t stop him because of his ball-handling and change of speed. He can finish in traffic because he has a strong body which handles the contact. He'll usually find the open man with a dish at the end of drives. He is still a play-maker who thinks shoot first, pass second, but his overall skills have really developed in the past year. (nbadraft.net)
> 
> their lineup next year could be
> ...


I would take the Pacers, Nets (if they resign Kidd), Pistons (who could get Melo or Milicic if they're lucky added to there already good defensive team), and a healthy batch of Hornets (or whatever their name is next season) over that team.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow. I'm actually in semi-agreement here. I don't think the Knicks will be the best in the East next year, but I think they'll be a playoff team easy if they're healthy (a big if). The key is to lose enough games to slip into the lower lottery (shouldn't be a problem with 20 of 32 on the road) and hopefully snag a top 3 pick. Vujanic might not light up the league his first year, but there's no way the guy won't be an upgrade over Eisely and Ward.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*[Moved by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*tony parker*

started in his first year for a playoff team and seemed to do alright..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*where is spree?*

I noticed you left spree out of the lineup...did we trade him or are you telling me he is coming off the bench and carmelo is going to start over him..cmon,be real..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

you guys are all going on one pretty big leap of faith here and that is the front office is going to make the right moves.i dont see them doing that.they would have been better off drafting hilario(or stoudemire)rather than trading for mcdyes.for some reason i think they will get lucky and land in the top 3 of the draft.a lineup next year of vunovic,houston,darko,thomas and mcdyess would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*spree wont be a knick*

next year thats why i left him off 
i wish they would have given him the big contract and not alan


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

spre is my favorite knick but if they get something good(van horn?) for him you really cant get mad at them especially when you think about what they may have next year 

milos should be good plus houston and dyess they really should contend for their division in their 1st year and probably more in the years after


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

The way i see it, the Knicks could be scarey next year......




in more ways than one.:|


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

The Knicks are going to trade Sprewell for Cassell and go on a serious losing streak and get Carmelo Anthony in the draft so the lineup next year could be...


pg CASSELL
sg HOUSTON
sf ANTHONY
pf MCDYSS
c THOMAS/''DOLEAC'' HE GOT BETTER 

THEY MIGHT GET THAT 6TH SPOT IF DICE IS HEALTHY


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

trade deadline came and went. Cassell deal up and died. :yes:


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Dice*

Mark my words Grant Hill-Antonio Mcdyess same unfortunate sad dtory but i dont believ either will be able to play at a high level again. McDyess whole game was based on his atletiscm without than he is probaly a lower level PF in the league


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I dont think Dice is in quite as much need as Hill. This thing with Hill went back to his last year with the Pistons. He hasnt played very much in 3 years.


Dice however, was hurt once, then broke a knee.


Im not sure how they are similar to each other at all really.

Hill has had 3 oporations.....and will soon have another.


Dice has had one.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

CASSELL AND SPREWELL TRADE WILL HAPPEN IN THE SUMMER IF KINCKS GET CARMELO


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> CASSELL AND SPREWELL TRADE WILL HAPPEN IN THE SUMMER IF KINCKS GET CARMELO


But I don't get why the Bucks would even want Spree now that they have Desmond Mason (who is essentially a younger Spreewell).

I don't see Cassell in a Knicks uniform.

But I do think the Knicks will make the playoffs as a 4 or 5 seed next year.

Depends on McDyess's knee.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

> Why would you start a rookie foreigner, who has never played the type of season or gone through the Rigors of the NBA


Tony Parker???

And this guy should be more developed then Tony was when he first started.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

The Knicks have applied for a trade extension from what I hear. They are trying to get a trade involving Cassell and an undisclosed Mason, knowing Layden, probably Anthony.

My bad, this rumor has now been dismissed as completely unsubstantiated nonsense.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

The Knicks can't trade spree. He is the heart of the team. If Laden trades Spree for some old skinny 6'5 punk "small foward" he won't be able to walk around on the streets of New York ever. The Knicks should just shed 2 guards until they have 5 good players.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Since many of you Knicks fans have no clue about Milos Vujanic, allow me to let you know what his affect will be. He will not be as good a NBA PG as Marko Jaric (when Jaric gets his PT), however he does have great scoring ability. He isn't a passer or creator, he's a pure scorer and he's big and strong compared to most PGs. The NBA player he most capares to is Nick Van Exel in his prime. The Knicks will not get Anthony though, nor will they take him if they can, center is the priority. Although most people think Sofoklis Schortsianides will not be any good and is probably 6-8, he;s not he's close to 6-10 and he's better than Eddy Curry is right now. I don't think the Knicks will pick high enough for him, so that means Chris Kaman, Emeka Okafor, and Eduardo Sonseca Hernandez (if he declares) are their best choices. Here's how I think the Knicks will look next year:
PG Ward (regardless of Vujanic's ability he will need time to adjust, Jaric is a better player and it took him about a month)
SG Houston
SF Sprewell
PF McDyess
C Okafor

Keep in mind Kurt Thomas is the only tradable asset on the team really because of contracts, and he could be traded for a late 1st to a team like the Mavs. With that pick the Knicks could take Darius Rice or another SF who would replace Sprewell eventually.
Also Okafor isn't a center but in the EC he is, and he provides D and rebounding the Knicks lack. If 'Dyess is a 20-10 again look for the Knicks to be the 4-7 seed in the EC next year.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

goods, man i couldnt agree with you any more. vujanic will willl be an upgrade, but in the sam causell, nick van exel, stephon marbury mold. so we shouldnt expect another jason kidd or gary payton, he will be a substantial upgrade and eventually score 20 ppg. they will just have to wait out spree's and houston's contracts before they can make any major free agent moves. thomas and ward are tradeable assets because of toughness and cap status. ideally sofokilis would fall into the knicks clutches and if the knicks could acquire a young, big sf or draft one.maybe radmonovic, and 2 of seatle's, overpaid centers for ward and thomas. knicks also have the nugget's 2nd rounder this year which will be in the top 35. with the addition of vujanic, a good draft pick, healthy mcdyess, and a small deal the knicks become a formidable opponent in the east.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

And lets not forget, Dice hasnt basically played in 2 years, and I believe because of that he will come back extreamly motivated.:yes:


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Since many of you Knicks fans have no clue about Milos Vujanic, allow me to let you know what his affect will be. He will not be as good a NBA PG as Marko Jaric (when Jaric gets his PT), however he does have great scoring ability. He isn't a passer or creator, he's a pure scorer and he's big and strong compared to most PGs. The NBA player he most capares to is Nick Van Exel in his prime. The Knicks will not get Anthony though, nor will they take him if they can, center is the priority. Although most people think Sofoklis Schortsianides will not be any good and is probably 6-8, he;s not he's close to 6-10 and he's better than Eddy Curry is right now. I don't think the Knicks will pick high enough for him, so that means Chris Kaman, Emeka Okafor, and Eduardo Sonseca Hernandez (if he declares) are their best choices. Here's how I think the Knicks will look next year: <edited>


Just out of curiosity, where did you get these scouting reports? I've read quite a few things about Vujanic, and I hear he has skills and good court vision, but he is an explosive scorer. The ESPN guys all compare him to a Steve Nash type, who is the kind of guy who can really drive an offense. Just wondering where you got this info.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

knicks will make it to the play-offs as a 8 seed

milos vujanic is not gtg to save this franchise, though he might be a decent scoring PG

mcdyness, cant see him returning to all star form, bad luck, bad deal for us, at least it's not a long contract

draft pick: 8-13, maybe a chris kaman, dun know much abt him, except that he's 7-0, 260......any one with info abt him ?

finally, knicks scary ??? i doubt it, we suffer from the lack of vision, and we'll bump ard on the fringes of the play-offs for a long long time, less the god of the lottery balls smile on us

is the objective to win a title or to struggle and make the 7/8 seed ??? layden has no answer and dolan ties us all down.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

omstly what i know about vujanic is compiled from espn and nbadraft.net


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Dice Man: I've seen Vujanic a number of times (his games are far more televised than Milicic and some of the other Yugo stars), and Saw him play at the Global Games (where he backed up Marko Jaric), and that's my personal assesment. He also has had more coverage this year becuase he's leading in ppg at over 25. Steve Nash is aweful comparison. Milos is 6-3, he probably could weigh as much as 225, he's very compact so it's hard to tell. He isn't an ultra quick guy like Nash, he won't make sick layups like Nash (he powers right through), and he isn't a non-stop sort of player (although he has great stamina). He's also not a great shooter, but he's good, and whomever said his court vision is good has never seen him play. He rarely sees a play happen and lets it, he always creates it himself, that's why I compare him to Van-Exel. He can over power to the basket and he knows how to get to the basket and score. He's not a Nash, he won't average more than 6 assists probably ever, but he could be a 20 ppg and 2.5 spg guy. He is a better defender than Nash though, and far tougher. He's not going to be like Steve Nash, but he's what the Knicks need on a team that can get inside. When he comes over you'll see his game and understand what I'm trying to describe, but don't worry he'll help the Knicks more than you know. He's been under good tutlage, both on his team and the Yugo national team (Marko Jaric will eventually be a very good NBa PG, but he was the best in all of Europe).


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

the Clippers already do better with him on the court than Miller. I wonder how long it will take their coaching staff to realize it.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Goods again man you hit it right on the head. vujanic is a pure scoring pg who can play d as well. he will be a definite up grade. overall the knicks need to get bigger though. a nice 6'8'' plus sf would be nice and a center that is bigger than 6'9'' 240 lbs. i feel that they can package ward and thomas for a young big sf (radmonovic, tim thomas, etc....) and then use this years 1st rounder on a young big. hopefully darko, but if not sofiklis, bosh, kaman,etc....


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like Vujanic will be able to help this team, which is all I care about, anyone would have to be an upgrade over Howard Eisley, who gets assists just because we are a jump shooting team. I would take a young explosive scoring type like NVE with good D. Sounds fine to me!


----------



## BA713 (Mar 8, 2003)

Trading a guy like Spreewell is obviously DIFFICULT... otherwise it would have been done already! I still think Spree will be here next year, along with everyone else... but... a healthy McDyess, and if Vujanic produces anything they can be a playoff team without a top 3 draft pick or any crazy trades!

Plus the Knicks are probably destined for a late top 10 pick, and going with another PF to fill in upfront with Spoon, Harrington, Thomas and McDyess... and i think maybe a guy like David West who Layden has been scouting quite a bit! Of course were still undersized at center... but then again so is the WHOLE east.

But even without a top 3 pick or some crazy trade, if the Knicks are healthy i think they are a playoff team... thats a BIG if!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess the Knicks are going to have to wait a little bit longer for Vujanik.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

how did layden manage to blow this? he lowballed vujanic and offered him the minumum.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Layden just f'ed up once again nothing new here. we need someone new and we all know it. the problem is Dolan doesn't seem to give a crap


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

In response to the thread title:

The Knicks are scaring me this year. I'm scared of whatever terrible move Layden will make less, and I'm scared of how long we could be out of the playoffs, much less how long before we can win a championship. I'm scared.:no:


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

dice'man we are all scared because Layden is that unpredictable kid that sits in back of class staring at everyone and then suddenly does something unexpected. for all we know we could get a lottery pick and Layden will trade it for a washed up mediocre superstar.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

How the f does Layden keep his job? Almost every move he's ever made has backfired.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, I'm not a Layden fan by any stretch and I am still in favor of the dice trade. But, in all fairness to Scott, he did jump out onto the court and nail Dice in his knee.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Phoenix</b>!
> Well, I'm not a Layden fan by any stretch and I am still in favor of the dice trade. But, in all fairness to Scott, he did jump out onto the court and nail Dice in his knee.


No but he traded one injury-prone player for another. Granted, Dice is better than Camby the Knicks needed an interior presence for 82 games not 45. Plus, he keeps putting off the youth movement. He keeps bringing in old overpaid stiffs. The Knicks could have used a Stoudamire or a Hilario for the future.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> How the f does Layden keep his job? Almost every move he's ever made has backfired.


the same exact way Glen Sather keeps his- Dolan doesn't guve a crap if we are good or not despite what he says. if he did perhaps the Rangers and Knicks would both be headed to the play offs this year


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

And Stoudamire isnt an over paid little stiff?

Plus, who can he guard?


He and Houston would form quiet possibly the worst devensive back court in the league. 

Stoudamire can stay in Portland.:laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Phoenix</b>!
> And Stoudamire isnt an over paid little stiff?
> 
> Plus, who can he guard?
> ...


I was talking about Amare Stoudamire.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Amare's last name is spelled 'Stoudemire'


Damon's is spelled 'Stoudamire'


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

big deal we all knew what he meant


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

i didnt


----------

